# What soil to build dirt jumps?



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey, kinda stupid type of question but...... I need to know what kind of dirt to use to build dirrtjumps because my location is sandy, rooty dirt and sucks. but my dad knows this guy who can get me a small dumptruck of dirt for around $60. Is there a specific name/type of soil that is best? topsoil, clay, mix, etc...... What. I know clay would probably turn out hard, but it would be really difficlult to mould. Is there like mixes that work best? Also, I have access to water. I can pretty much ask for any thing, just need to know what to ask for. Thanks


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

Premimum organic potting soil....in the little bags.

Just kidding. Ive never built any jumps myself. I would guess something inexpensive and that packs down well...clay? Thats my $.02....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

But you cant really dig clay and mould it that good. don't get me wrong, it would be rock solid, I just think it would be hard to dig into a pile(chunk) of clay, move it, mould it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## theforsakencheezit (Jan 5, 2005)

some type of moist, clay/topsoil mixture. I find this works pretty well as the clay acts as a binding agent for the rest of the "normal" dirt. If you've got a water source you're made in the shade.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

cummings said:


> But you cant really dig clay and mould it that good. don't get me wrong, it would be rock solid, I just think it would be hard to dig into a pile(chunk) of clay, move it, mould it. Any other suggestions?


look man you can use any type of dirt for dirt jumps. thats why there called DIRT jumps lol. there not sand jumps, clay jumps etc/ its just some forms are gonna be harder than others to use. what you need to make sure is your dirt doesnt have any rocks in it. rocks are a *****. heres what you should do, take a look at the dirt your gonna be getting. if its clay make sure it doesnt have rocks in it, if it doesnt then your golden and get it.

well i have been tryign to move 40+ tons of dirt since christmas but the weather hasnt been very helpfull with that so its been slowww. its probly 50%clay 25% rock 25% nice dirt i have to move all the dirt by shovel and wheel barrow to. each load is about 400lb and it takes a strain on your back especially becuase its downhill to. so no one can say i dont do my share of diggin.

clay dirt is a pain in the butt to move and mold but! its super strong, repells water better, and packs itself basically. digging into a clay pile isnt to hard just stand on top and push it down. then if you want a really strong face for the jump take a wheel barrow, put in 60% dirt(not clay) then do about 40% water mix it up till it gets almost like dough,(you can add or subtract watter or dirt to get this) then go dump it on whatever jump you want it on. start ar the bottom of the jump and push it up the face. then wait 30 mintues for it to settle. then you mold it now let it dry for 2-3 days depending the thickness you want, this is what i do for my real steep jump and it works soo well. its like concrete. good luck to you man


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

austinb89 said:


> look man you can use any type of dirt for dirt jumps. thats why there called DIRT jumps lol. there not sand jumps, clay jumps etc/ its just some forms are gonna be harder than others to use. what you need to make sure is your dirt doesnt have any rocks in it. rocks are a *****. heres what you should do, take a look at the dirt your gonna be getting. if its clay make sure it doesnt have rocks in it, if it doesnt then your golden and get it.
> 
> well i have been tryign to move 40+ tons of dirt since christmas but the weather hasnt been very helpfull with that so its been slowww. its probly 50%clay 25% rock 25% nice dirt i have to move all the dirt by shovel and wheel barrow to. each load is about 400lb and it takes a strain on your back especially becuase its downhill to. so no one can say i dont do my share of diggin.
> 
> clay dirt is a pain in the butt to move and mold but! its super strong, repells water better, and packs itself basically. digging into a clay pile isnt to hard just stand on top and push it down. then if you want a really strong face for the jump take a wheel barrow, put in 60% dirt(not clay) then do about 40% water mix it up till it gets almost like dough,(you can add or subtract watter or dirt to get this) then go dump it on whatever jump you want it on. start ar the bottom of the jump and push it up the face. then wait 30 mintues for it to settle. then you mold it now let it dry for 2-3 days depending the thickness you want, this is what i do for my real steep jump and it works soo well. its like concrete. good luck to you man


man, you really thought that out...and that water dirt mix is a good idea.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

madmax said:


> man, you really thought that out...and that water dirt mix is a good idea.


i just got done building a 15 footer that can be taken to 3 different landings, a 6-20 footer, that can also be taken to multiple landings, a little gap thing to a STEEP 12 ft landing, a nice berm, and we have 1 more jump to make in the bowl.

pack dat **** in wit some waaater an smackit wid a shovellll. then let dat ***** dry.


----------



## emmet (Apr 20, 2021)

austinb89 said:


> look man you can use any type of dirt for dirt jumps. thats why there called DIRT jumps lol. there not sand jumps, clay jumps etc/ its just some forms are gonna be harder than others to use. what you need to make sure is your dirt doesnt have any rocks in it. rocks are a ***. heres what you should do, take a look at the dirt your gonna be getting. if its clay make sure it doesnt have rocks in it, if it doesnt then your golden and get it.
> 
> well i have been tryign to move 40+ tons of dirt since christmas but the weather hasnt been very helpfull with that so its been slowww. its probly 50%clay 25% rock 25% nice dirt i have to move all the dirt by shovel and wheel barrow to. each load is about 400lb and it takes a strain on your back especially becuase its downhill to. so no one can say i dont do my share of diggin.
> 
> clay dirt is a pain in the butt to move and mold but! its super strong, repells water better, and packs itself basically. digging into a clay pile isnt to hard just stand on top and push it down. then if you want a really strong face for the jump take a wheel barrow, put in 60% dirt(not clay) then do about 40% water mix it up till it gets almost like dough,(you can add or subtract watter or dirt to get this) then go dump it on whatever jump you want it on. start ar the bottom of the jump and push it up the face. then wait 30 mintues for it to settle. then you mold it now let it dry for 2-3 days depending the thickness you want, this is what i do for my real steep jump and it works soo well. its like concrete. good luck to you man


so where can you buy clay or dirt for jumps


----------

